# Dirty DOGS VT Kingdom Trails Weekend Blast 2011



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello Fellow Tandem Mountain Bikers!
We want to get this out since there may be some of you in or near VT that may be interested in joining us for the weekend or even a day or two!
You can get this same information on the DOGS Events Page at www.d-o-g-s.org. It would be nice to have some locals be able to join us for some Dirty fun!:smilewinkgrin: 
Larry & Brenda (TeamBreeze) on the ScreamCycle & or the SlimeCycle. :yikes:

*Dirty DOGS VT Kingdom Trails Weekend Blast 2011* 
_*Friday , July 1 thru Monday, July 4 , 2011*_
Join TeamBreeze and have a BLAST this 4th Of July weekend exploring the Kingdom Trails in VT. We are co-hosting this event with Joe & Dawn (single bikers) and their Picatinny Mountain Bike Group. Come camp/lodge with us, but if you don't want to brave the big outdoors, get yourself an RV at the campground and enjoy the camping experience with us! We just reserved the RV rental Site #MO480 to share with our daughter, Amy and Jay on the edge of the pop-up & tent sites. Sites are going fast since it is a holiday weekend. We hear the tent sites should be available up until very near the weekend, but the smaller pop-up camper sites are slim pickings. There are more big RV sites if you have one or want pop-up near them! It looks like a nice place with a pool, hot showers, flush toilets, and electricity at the campsite. They have 2 of 4 RV rentals available that sleep 8 and cost $119/night. Come early, stay late or even only stay part of the long weekend, spend some days exploring the area off the bike, we'd love to have you join us either way. 
There are also B&B's as well as hotels/motels in the area for those of you not interested in camping. Check out the Kingdom Trails link: <http://www.kingdomtrails.com/> under "Area Info" in order to get additional lodging information or ask us what we've found in the area.

*Time* Friday: 1PM, Saturday, Sunday & Monday: 10 AM (times are approximate) 
*Location *TRAILS: Kingdom Trails in East Burke, VT <http://www.kingdomtrails.com>. 
*Trails Day Passes:* on their website under "Rates" is $10 / day & includes a map. 
*MAPS:* their highly detailed & accurate maps are free with a paid day pass or $3 if you want one mailed to you. 
*LODGING:* Sugar Ridge RV Park & Campground in Danville, VT (about 30 minutes south of the trails) <http://www.sugarridgervpark.com>. 
*Distance * 0 to 100 miles of Trails at Kingdom Trails. 
*Terrain * We hear by a few friends, some single bikes and some tandemnists, that the trails are highly recommended. The trails have lots of smooth, flowy singletrack - 100 miles of it !! The views are impressive, and there aren't a lot of rocks or log crossings. It is like Allegripis (Lake Raystown, PA) and White Clay (Delaware), except more vertical. 
*Refreshments MEALS:* Your choice: BYO, or off site dining choices. 
*Host* Larry & Brenda Isherwood / Your DIRTY Hosts  
Contact [email protected] home: 973-584-3460 cell: 973-229-5368 for more details about any of the above. 
*Directions * Kingdom Trails Park Office & Trails Parking: on their website under "About" then "Our Location". 
Sugar Ridge RV Park & Campground: 24 Old Stagecoach Rd. in Danville VT 05828


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I sure wish we could figure out how to make this one, but Vermont is a heckuva drive for us. Hope you guys have a great event! Looking forward to the pictures and video.


----------



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

*Dirty DOGS VT Kingdom Trails Weekend Blast 2011 Ride Report & Pics with helmet cam cl*

We had six teams attend our event this past long Holiday weekend. The 100 miles of Kingdom Trails is a multi-use trail system. The trail association is a Non-Profit Conservation Organization in conjuction with permission of more than 50 private landowners who donate the use of their private property. The goal is to encourage recreational use of the land that promotes the natural beauty of the Northeast Kingdom Area. There is a day use or year pass fee that goes to maintain the trails. The trails are color code rated the same as for winter sports, starting with green, then blue and then going to one, two & three black diamonds. Also, new this year is a lift to a downhill trail with full body armor & full face helmet required. The trails range from smooth hardpack to rooty, but not too many rocks and from wide straight access trails to tight & twisty single track with plenty of climing & descending to be found. There is something there for everyone including bridges both short & long, straight & curvy. There are just plain silly fun trails and others that will have you white knuckling it. Most of us decided to set up camp with an easy drive, less than 30 minutes from the trails, but there is lodging & camping closer. The trails were a bit damp one day & the biggest issue was the wet roots....they are just like ice when they are wet! We rode past a Sugar House and through & under the maple syrup lines running from tree to tree on one trail. Larry had his helmet cam on & filled the SD Card with 2 hours of video one day. On this day we all tried & accomplished Sidewinder on our tandems, (sorta like a half pipe for bikes). This trail in the ravine is like a rollercoaster in the woods & is the trail that everyone was saying tandems should not even attempt! We will be sending in clips from our YouTube account as soon as we can get to it! 
On one ride some were enjoying the food & drinks from the Outdoor Market Cafe on top of Darling Hill, while a couple of us rode over to the Church on the other side of the treeline and had the mountain biking priest bless our bikes. On a short but very steep climb later that day, a younger strong looking rider stated "Holy S#*T as we all rode up the hill. We laughed as it was said that now our bikes had been Blessed twice in one day! LOL 
After the rides we walked around the very small & quaint moutain bike based center of town, some had ice cream too. We had a group camp dinner one night and dinner at very local restaurants a couple of nights, one at the end of the parking lot for the trails and one a mile from camp. One afternoon, most carpooled up to the Louis Garneau Outlet, just 20 minutes north of the trails to see what deals we could find. We were about 10 miles South of Canada.! All in all we rode 72 miles with 7,200' of climb in our 5 days there. We have our year family pass & we plan on using it again! This is a must do trail system! :thumbsup:

Brenda & Larry Isherwood on the Orange Slimecycle in VT!

You are invited to view tmbreeze's photo album: 2011 Kingdom Trails, VT DIrty DOGS Event June 30 - July 4 , 2011 Kingdom Trails, VT DIrty DOGS Event June 30 - July 4 by tmbreeze 
View Album / Play slideshow / Contribute photos to this album at:
*https://picasaweb.google.com/larbreish/2011KingdomTrailsVTDIrtyDOGSEventJune30July4?authkey=Gv1sRgCNnm_YHF262aNA&feat=email#* If you are having problems viewing this email, copy and paste the following into your browser:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=larbreish&target=ALBUM&id=5626435115762495185&authkey=Gv1sRgCNnm_YHF262aNA&feat=email To share your photos or receive notification when your friends share photos, get your own free Picasa Web Albums account.


----------



## Team Breeze - Screamcycle (Jun 26, 2010)

*Helmet Cam Videos of Dirty DOGS VT Kingdom Trails Weekend Blast 2011*

Below are the links to our 7 You Tube helmet cam videos from our off road tandem event at Kingdom Trails in VT this July 2011.

Enjoy, Larry & Brenda (on the Orange Screamcycle)

Sidewinder Trail on a tandem at Kingdom Trails, VT July 2011





Kitchell Trail at Kingdom Trails, VT (like a dirt bobsled run)





River Run with a long windy bridge on tandems at Kingdom Trails,VT





West Branch Trail (hand dab) on tandem at Kindgom Trails, VT





Tap & Die Trail on tandems at Kindgom Trails, VT





Tandems ride over roots & rocks on downhill at Kindgom Trails, VT





Tandems, single bikes & trail maintenance on Kingdom Trails


----------

